# Still looking in Illinois



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been looking for a male GSD in Ill for a few weeks. I never imagined it would be this hard to find a good puppy. All the breeders I have found have all males reserved, and only have a few females available. 

Are there any Illinois breeders (or Wisconsin, Michigan) reading this, that have a working line male available?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Boy, you left it pretty wide open. What are you planning on doing with pup? Companion, rally, ob, dock diving, schh,?? Is it your first gsd?

Lots of good midwest breeders and some with male puppies. Where did you look so far?

Need more information to help.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A few weeks is a very short time frame. I know several great breeders in this region but most do not breed often and the pups are often spoken for in advance. It's not hard to find a great puppy but will probably be difficult to find one that is instantly available.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah most good working lines in the region get sold to people the breeders know. People that have been waiting for a dog from this bitch or that bitch for a year or two.

Have you talked to Bill Kulla? I know he breeds a bit more consistently and I've seen his dogs work...pretty impressive.

I don't really have any working line breeders to recommend with pups on the ground right now, but I can tell you of some American dogs if you PM me.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Second recommendation for Bill Kulla, they have a great litter coming up:

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm not sure what you're looking for in your future pup.

So I'm not sure if this would be a good fit for you but you could check and see if this breeder will take a reservations for a male on her upcoming litter; Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs
This is where we got one of our dogs and I'd highly recommend her but you will have at least a 3-4 months wait for the puppy.


----------



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm preferably looking for working line for Schutzhund, and family companion. But I've opened up to show lines also. Yes, I've called Bill Kulla and many others. Like you said, people are waiting for months for breedings and the pups are spoken for.


----------



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

Vinnie said:


> I'm not sure what you're looking for in your future pup.
> 
> So I'm not sure if this would be a good fit for you but you could check and see if this breeder will take a reservations for a male on her upcoming litter; Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs
> This is where we got one of our dogs and I'd highly recommend her but you will have at least a 3-4 months wait for the puppy.


I'll check them out, thanks!


----------

